# Jotul wood stove with cabin and moose theme



## jacobla (May 12, 2013)

We have a Jotel wood stove that I bought used many years ago. It. Has the cabin scene with a horse and moose. It works well and is in very nice condition but we want to buy a gas stove for this area so we want to sell this.  Does anyone have an idea what price we should ask? We could wait till fall to sell but I thought I might try now.  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 12, 2013)

craigslist is the best bet for selling it. You could give it a shot at $400 to $500 and see how it goes. Better money to be had in the Fall though. People start thinking about the coming Winter in September. Traffic here explodes about then.


----------



## jacobla (May 12, 2013)

T





BrotherBart said:


> craigslist is the best bet for selling it. You could give it a shot at $400 to $500 and see how it goes. Better money to be had in the Fall though. People start thinking about the coming Winter in September. Traffic here explodes about then.



Thanks so much for suggesting a price range. I've had good luck selling other items on craigslist so I'll try it in fall.


----------



## begreen (May 13, 2013)

That's a Jotul F118. Be sure to mention that when you place the ad. They are still desirable stoves. The price is going to depend on the condition. If the burn plates and/or baffle is badly cracked or warped it may only be worth. $2-350. If they are in good shape then $500 is not an unreasonable asking price. Fully rebuilt or low mileage versions of these stove fetch up to $8-900 in peak season.


----------



## jacobla (May 14, 2013)

begreen said:


> That's a Jotul F118. Be sure to mention that when you place the ad. They are still desirable stoves. The price is going to depend on the condition. If the burn plates and/or baffle is badly cracked or warped it may only be worth. $2-350. If they are in good shape then $500 is not an unreasonable asking price. Fully rebuilt or low mileage versions of these stove fetch up to $8-900 in peak season.


That's great to know the model! The outside is in great condition and I'll have my husband check out the condition inside. Thanks so much.


----------

